# Under and over wrap & tuck?



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

When tying flat bands to the fork tips I have always done a pre-wrap around the groove first and then put the bands in place and then started to wrap around the bands. It works fine but I noticed 1 video where the bands were just tied straight to the fork tips. I like the idea of the extra wrap under the bands for added friction with the rubber as I use a metal frame but I wonder what others on here do.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I think that this is a good idea and I am going to start using this method. I do not pre-wrap and notice that the bands will migrate (especially on natties) if I am not careful.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Karloshi said:


> When tying flat bands to the fork tips I have always done a pre-wrap around the groove first and then put the bands in place and then started to wrap around the bands. It works fine but I noticed 1 video where the bands were just tied straight to the fork tips. I like the idea of the extra wrap under the bands for added friction with the rubber as I use a metal frame but I wonder what others on here do.


I've been doing it that way for a decade or so .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep I give it 2 wraps to create some grippyness then place down my bands and wrap it like 159 more times, give or take  Oh and there’s a tuck thrown in there somewhere too.
*Especially helps on forks that don’t have band grooves.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Karloshi, you have the right idea. I also have been tying them that way for a long time.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Karloshi said:


> When tying flat bands to the fork tips I have always done a pre-wrap around the groove first and then put the bands in place and then started to wrap around the bands. It works fine but I noticed 1 video where the bands were just tied straight to the fork tips. I like the idea of the extra wrap under the bands for added friction with the rubber as I use a metal frame but I wonder what others on here do.


Yep sounds like you ran across a video where the guy didn’t know what he was doing. lol unfortunately just because you CAN make tutorials doesn’t mean you SHOULD, but everyone wants to be a movie star these days. Can’t blame him though I guess. He was just going off his knowledge base. Heck, I screw stuff up all day long. That’s how we learn sometimes. Most times.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Logical to add friction with
Prewrap and also fold the tag and wrap it. If pulled tight should never slip even a tiny bit.
But I always test a new band set on a clamp system to test band length because so much faster to tune, then when settled W + T.
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

And don’t forget to pre-stretch those bands!


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I do that when there aren't any grooves or if the grooves are slippy, but if the grooves are good I don't bother.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I have used a pre-wrap. But it has rarely been necessary. When it is needed, it's a great technique.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I think it depends on the slingshot and what it's made of. If it has a slippery surface, then a couple prewraps is a must. I've had enough bands slip that I always prewrap at least a couple times around. I've even rough sanded the grooves on one slingshot that had a slippery surface because, once it starts slipping, you have to stop and retie it. If it slips after a prewrap, then some more drastic mods are needed. I used a dremel cutting wheel on this ZDP2 to eliminate the band slip.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I usually pre-wrap too but have had no issues when I wrap only around the bands either.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

I almost always mount the ribbons as shown in the photo. Pre-wrapping is automatic.


----------

